# Seeking gamers around Glendale



## Tanyn (Aug 9, 2004)

Hello everyone I'm moving from Stockholm in Sweden to Glendale this wednesday, and unfortunately I will have to leave my d&d group behind. 
So I'm wondering if there are any players around the neighboorhoud, near glendale community college.
I have played for ca 3 years now, and I know the rules quite well, so I'm seeking a group around my level of experience. 
If this sounds interesting, please respond to this thread or mail me at PatrikF@home.se


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 10, 2004)

Tanyn said:
			
		

> Hello everyone I'm moving from Stockholm in Sweden to Glendale this wednesday, and unfortunately I will have to leave my d&d group behind.
> So I'm wondering if there are any players around the neighboorhoud, near glendale community college.
> I have played for ca 3 years now, and I know the rules quite well, so I'm seeking a group around my level of experience.
> If this sounds interesting, please respond to this thread or mail me at PatrikF@home.se




You might check out this thread. Pasadena is pretty close to you, and those guys might still be looking for some players.

Now if I could only find some people down here near Long Beach...


----------



## Pappy91011 (Sep 9, 2004)

*Los Angeles, CA game looking for good role players*

Hey people-

I'm in a group in Los Angeles that's starting up a Planescape based campaign.  We're looking for another player or two.  We place strong emphasis on character developement, storylines, and role-playing.  We meet every Sunday, and have been doing this for about 4 years now steadily.  If your interested, post here or drop me a line at pappy@charterinternet.com.  We're looking for someone in the immediate future.  Serious replies only.  Thanks.

Pappy


----------

